# hard core gaming @ 60k inr



## imsidz (Dec 7, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A:hard core gaming and graphics rendering .

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering
more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60000 inr.

4. Planning to overclock? A:yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win se7en ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:1920 x 1080p full hd 23inch

8. How would you rate your hardware
knowledge from the count of 1-10?
A:8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will
this be done by an assembler?
A:have built

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:this december 2o10 

11. Are you one of the types looking out for
"future proof" configurations?
A:nope (butt should last long at list 2-3years.

12. Are there going to be any components that
you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes,
do mention. 
A:nope.

14. Mention any other points if deemed
necessary 
Alease suggest the best !

Regards


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws CL7 @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5.3k
Benq G2420HD @ 11k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total 63.5K.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

AMD x6 1090T @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL7 @ 4.5k
HD 6870 @ 14k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM 690 II @ 5k
Benq G2420HD @ 11k
MX518 @ 1.2k
Keyboard @ .2k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total 60.5K. 

1090T better than 760 for rendering. More future proof too.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 7, 2010)

^^ VX450 + HD6870 + 1090T. ah, too close. get VX550W or GS600W. rest everything good. also Cilus's config is good enough.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah VX550W ans Seasonic S12II 520W are also options at 4.5k and 4.2k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 8, 2010)

@ *Sam* - Is GS series as good as VX??'cause I heard that quality of components used in GS series aint as good as VX.Is it true?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Cilus' config is good because the op is more into hardcore gaming than rendering and i5 is a clear choice here. For a serious rendering machine one has to use rendering only cards like nvidia quadro and amd firegl. The i5 760 is not far off from 1090t in rendering and can hold its own.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

Amd Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7 Ripjaws @ 4.7k
Zotac GTX460 AMP! @ 12.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k 
Seasonic S12II 520W Bronze @ 4.2k
NZXT M59 @ 3.5k
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 59.1k

Phenom x6 is better in rendering. In gaming its just behind 760. But u wont notice much real life difference as most games are gfx card centric. I mentioned nvidia card which will help in rendering with CUDA. Its factory oced. The ultrasharp monitor has better colour accuracy than any other monitor in its range.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2010)

If the sole purpose is gaming, then I think Core i5 760 is a better option but if you prefer rendering over gaming then 6 core AMD is best VFM. And regarding graphics card, Jas today's most of the market leading softwares support both Nvidia CUDA and ATI stream (APP) . Examples are all Adobe products, Cyberlink and Corel products etc.
So putting a HD 6870 will yield better performance in gaming and also support your rendering work. In fact AMD's 6XXX series cards have better rendering capability over their predecessor 5XXX series cars


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Amd Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
> Gigabyte GA 880GMA UD2H @ 5.5k
> G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7 Ripjaws @ 4.7k
> Zotac GTX460 AMP! @ 12.5k
> ...



Jas i know its behind 1090t in rendering but by how much? I guess the difference is not that much. The benches show the i5 750 so 760 should be a bit more better due to its higher clockspeed. Overclocking the i5 760 to the same speed of 1090t will nulify the gap i think.

What do you say buddy?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 8, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *Sam* - Is GS series as good as VX??'cause I heard that quality of components used in GS series aint as good as VX.Is it true?



not better but at par with the VX & you getting extra boost


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

Cilus till now i have seen CUDA perform better. Any review of new AMD APP?

Vicky if u can oc 760 u can oc 1090t BE also. Currently i feel 760 cant beet 1090t value. u will see 760 better at games coz games cant use 6 cores(rendering can). But wait and see. Also tell me why u prefer 635 over i3 then?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes but i am talking about same clock speeds here . If lynnfield would have the same stock speed as that of 1090t i.e some 3.2ghz won't it perform on par? 

Since 1090t has an unlocked multiplier, its easier to oc just by increasing the multiplier and not playing with voltages. But lets say we oc both the proccy's to 4ghz. Which will perform better in your opinion?

I still think amd lags intel in clock per clock execution so its making up grounds by releasing parts with higher stock clock frequency. Each intel core is more efficient in computation than its amd counterpart. Thats what my understanding is and what reviewers state. If intel releases a 6 core lynfield without ht, i am sure it will trump amd even at lower clock speeds lets say 2.66 -2.8ghz.

I think i3 540 can match a 635 in all the apps if they operate at same clock frequency.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

First of all i3 530 performs better than 635 at stock in gaming. And what i asked was what makes u recommend 635 than i3? Tell me please?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

well i would recommend i3 540 over 635. It is also good at rendering and video encoding.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws CL7 @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate 2TB 7200.12 @ 4.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NXZT GAMMA @ 2.0k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.7k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.4k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

62k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

@vickybat
see this page now -
AMD's Six-Core Phenom II X6 1090T & 1055T Reviewed - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
except in one or two games difference is 2-3fps. 
turn over to rendering page then.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

^
Yep, in gaming at high settings specially at 1920x1200, CPU hardly makes much of a difference.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

@ JAS
Saw it buddy. Thats what i exactly meant. The amd's trail in the single threaded benchmark of cinebench & the reviewer himself said "Single threaded performance is obviously an Intel advantage". But in the multithreaded bench, amd's are quicker than i5 750 because of two more cores and significantly more clock speed.

So the bottomline is that clock per clock amd still trails intel but there is no denying in the value of 1090t. So op here can use it if 3d rendering is priority.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

yup it is but how long will single threaded exist. thats what i want to say..!

talk about futureproofing here.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree. And intel doesn't have any cheap 6 cores to counter amd. Next will be the battle between sandybridge and bulldozer.  Exciting times heh. What do you say buddy?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2010)

@Jas 
Agreed..but u cannot always compromise on performance assuming that other products will be better later on..technology changes rapidly..i dont  personally think that from nxt year onwards games will start using multiple cores..and even if they do the number will be small..amd are better mostly because they have much higher stock speeds but intel with low stock speed competes well and, as said by the reviewers, outperforms the competition in games..
Acc. to me "future proof" should not always be preferred if it means compromising on present performance..


----------



## mitraark (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea  , the ANandtech review itself said only a few applications like Handbrake etc can actually make good use of the 6 cores now , its not like i5 760 will become obsolete in just a few months time , its very powerful.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

@keviv and mitraark
see the review i mentioned again and see the difference in gaming - 2-3fps mostly!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
That's why I don't see the reason 760 is getting so much support. Th diff in rendering is much more than diff in gaming.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

^^
Ishu its a 95watt cpu and runs much cooler and has less tdp. These facts also has to be considered. 760 runs at a much lesser stock speed and owing to its lower tdp and heat levels can touch 4ghz in air. 

Now if we compare 760 and 1090t @ 4ghz intel will come up with trumps in clock per clock execution. Even tomshardware recommends this cpu at its pricepoint.

CHECK THIS 

The power draw is significantly high in thubans and go off the roof when overclocked. Check this.


Even the i5 750 @ 3.75ghz beats phenom 2 x6 1100t @ 4ghz.  ARCHITECTURALLY   intel is superior and it shows.
Thats why people recommend the 760.

Tomshardware recommended this cpu in its enthusiast pc system marathon builder for sept 2010. Check this out.


----------



## imsidz (Dec 9, 2010)

ok thankzzz

i shall go with amd 1090t!! {since i need gaming-cum-rendering rig}



> which is better in gaming 5850 or 6870
> 
> or should i wait for 69xx


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

HD 6870 is better than HD5850 esp when you CF it.
I would recommend waiting for 69xx because they might bring price cuts. If you don't want to wait, HD6870 @ 14k.



vickybat said:


> ^^
> Ishu its a 95watt cpu and runs much cooler and has less tdp. These facts also has to be considered. 760 runs at a much lesser stock speed and owing to its lower tdp and heat levels can touch 4ghz in air.


Any of the thubans can touch...... no wait , attain stabilty at 4GHz with stock cooler. Get a Aftermarket air cooler and you are set.



> Now if we compare 760 and 1090t @ 4ghz intel will come up with trumps in clock per clock execution. Even tomshardware recommends this cpu at its pricepoint.


Anyone can recommend anything. Toms is generally biased towards Intel.



> CHECK THIS


TMPenc. I have used that and its slow.
Phenom II X6 1100T BE processor review
Look at the video encoding bench. And Cinebench

Benchmark Results: Applications : AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Review: The New Six-Core Flagship
Look at the handbrake & mainconcept bench
Also look at Autodesk 3ds max



> The power draw is significantly high in thubans and go off the roof when overclocked. Check this.


According to that link
1075T @ 3.75 takes 61 extra watts on load but 1 less watt on idle(Than i7 750 @ 3.75). Now how long do you intend to keep you CPU on load?? It will probably be on full load only during rendering, where it will be much faster.
CPUs are nearly idle most of the time. Like when browsing etc.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 9, 2010)

6870 is better than the 5850, even the 6850 is on par with the 5850 but with a much lower price point

If u can stretch your budget you can wait it out for the 69xx series


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Any of the thubans can touch...... no wait , attain stabilty at 4GHz with stock cooler. Get a Aftermarket air cooler and you are set.
> 
> 
> Anyone can recommend anything. Toms is generally biased towards Intel.
> ...







Nobody is biased towards intel. Its the truth that amd cores lag behind intel in execution times and everybody point this fact. Now to make that up, they are going giving more for less which is a good thing.

But the power levels are what making me rethink. The overclocking results are not at all favouring the amd's. Now you tell me at similar clock speeds what results do you see?

Is the overclocked 1075t able to keep up with 750? - No

Push the i7 and it will decimate everything and will still consume less power.
And why on earth will you overclock your cpu to always run at idle. Even if you game, the cpu is going to be stretched and tdp increases.

 I have seen the benches but how much lead it has? Not that much significant i suppose. In real world apps there wont be any significant difference but tdp will make.
I think you should follow toms, xbitlabs & anandtech.

Anyway still 1090t is recommended for the op here since it gives good performance out of the box and its value simply can't be denied. But use a 8+1 phase mobo as its a 125 watt cpu.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

8 + 1 phase isn't needed as the gigabyte is a good quality board and OP isn't going to OC much.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 8 + 1 phase isn't needed as the gigabyte is a good quality board and OP isn't going to OC much.




Better be safe than sorry. Things might get disastrous when stretching the cpu at full load in rendering. 

Better op should go for the asus board jas suggested as it comes with 8+1 and is some  6.4k if i'm not wrong. The chipset is 870.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

i am against an intel purchase right now. since sandy bridge is coming on jan 9 and should be readily avbl by end of next month. so intel only if op can wait.
or he can go for bloomfield as it still has 1 year before phase out.

amd uptil now mantains that new families will definately support am3 and may be even am2+

amd is the one to go for .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

New AMD CPUs will not support AM3. New Chipset is coming with AM3+ socket that will be compatible with current AM3 CPUs and upcoming AM4 CPUs.



vickybat said:


> Better op should go for the asus board jas suggested as it comes with 8+1 and is some  6.4k if i'm not wrong. The chipset is 870.



Where is that post (of Jas).


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

@ ishu

Right here

The board is ASUS M4A87TD EVO and costs 6.4k according to jas.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

^
That is not a proper 8 phase mobo anyway. Its 4+1 + 4+1.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

^^What are you looking at?

Check this & this


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

^
You will find that ASUS says "This series also features an *extra* 1 phase power dedicated to integrated memory/HT controller." Thats because its 4+*1* + 4+*1* instead of 8+*1*

[Hootz!] Asus M4A87TD-Evo! - www.hardwarezone.com.sg

Check pics here. It "shows" that it is 8+2


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

^
The guy wrote himself underneath the pics. Must be a typo.

Its 8+1 & its mentioned in asus official website.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

I said "Check the pic" not the text. Count the number of chokes. They are 10 right?

How does 8 + 1 make 10. Its 4 + 4 + 2 = 10


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

U wont find a true 8 phase ever. It will be split up mostly!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 10, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I said "Check the pic" not the text. Count the number of chokes. They are 10 right?
> 
> How does 8 + 1 make 10. Its 4 + 4 + 2 = 10



Ya they are but they are double than whats found in the gigabyte board. As jas says there are mostly no perfect 8+1 board but are split up as 4+1 4+1.

So the asus is highly recommended here over the gigabyte one and its price is also down.


----------

